# Testing my new Resp-O-Rator



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

It just came in the mail today so I went out to the shop and made a quick video to share (‘cuz that’s what I do) and I have to say, I think this is going to finally get me to wear a respirator in the shop.


----------

